# evolution aqua tanks gone



## john arnold (18 Mar 2021)

hi

been a while since I visited, so evolution aqua do not supply tanks anymore I believe d-d do them now but does anyone know who actually makes the tanks as I want to go direct for trade purposes

thanks


----------



## The grumpy one (19 Mar 2021)

Evolution Aqua sell aquarium range to D-D The Aquarium Solution Ltd
					

Evolution Aqua and D-D The Aquarium Solution are pleased to announce that D-D have acquired the manufacturing and distribution of Evolution Aqua’s Aquarium range. These include the highly successful eaReef Pro, Aquascaper and eaFreshwater aquarium models.




					www.practicalfishkeeping.co.uk


----------



## Sean Scapes (17 Jun 2021)

Even to date I have not seen aquascaper tanks anywhere. Every EA aquascaper tank is listed as out of stock. Even on D&D website there no information at all. I really hope they aren't discontinued and just delayed because of Covid-19.


----------



## Geoffrey Rea (17 Jun 2021)

You can get the Aquascaper range through Aquarium Gardens at the moment as far as I’m aware @Sean Scapes .


----------



## Jonnywylie (17 Jun 2021)

Apparently they're getting released again by evolution aqua


----------



## Sean Scapes (19 Jun 2021)

@Geoffrey Rea right you are seems they have up to the 1500 available


----------

